# What should a first-year apprentice expect to make in Canada?



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

When you say side-job, you mean pouring coffee at starbucks right?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> When you say side-job, you mean pouring coffee at starbucks right?


Yup. It's the only other thing to do in a society that disrespects hardworking tradespeople by paying them a ****ty wage.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't call an apprentice a "tradesman". It's something that is earned.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Then again, you are in your first year. I have no idea what apprentices make in Canada but twelve bucks sounds about the same as hardworking tradespeople 1st year apprentices in the middle 7/8th of this country.

(another rough estimate)


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

That's rough - In Alaska a day one apprentice starts at 18 and change. Costs more on your side o the line than ours....plus all the taxes (we will be paying same under Obummer's administration). Suffer the hit - You'll appreciate it in the end!


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I wouldn't call an apprentice a "tradesman". It's something that is earned.


If you don't have something nice to say, don't reply to any of my threads. And I don't think you're in Canada either :no:

...so pipe it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> If you don't have something nice to say, don't reply to any of my threads. And I don't think you're in Canada either :no:


There is not an enormous amount of canadians here. I don't think he was being mean, just honest.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> There is not an enormous amount of canadians here. I don't think he was being mean, just honest.


But I think it's still a grudge against new guys starting out. EVERYONE here had to start as a "runt" at some point in this job. Unless daddy gave you a big important electrical job.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> There is not an enormous amount of canadians here. I don't think he was being mean, just honest.


But I think it's still a grudge against new guys starting out. EVERYONE here had to start as a "runt" at some point in this field. Unless daddy gave you a big important electrical job.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*nice*

usually people on here are nice if your new. It's when your old and really good then you'll get blasted here. Give it a few years


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> But I think it's still a grudge against new guys starting out. EVERYONE here had to start as a "runt" at some point in this field. Unless daddy gave you a big important electrical job.


I wish my dad was an electrician (yeah right) it would make it so much easier for me.:no:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

12 sounds about right, newfieboy!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> But I think it's still a grudge against new guys starting out. EVERYONE here had to start as a "runt" at some point in this job. Unless daddy gave you a big important electrical job.



Perfect example:
1-You posted this twice. (learning)
2-'Grunt' not 'runt'. (learning)
3-Too sensitive. (learning)
4-Starting on the bottom.(learning)
5-Getting an attitude (grumpy to others responses) (learning)

Relax and enjoy!:thumbsup: You (we) always start at the bottom.
YOU and YOU alone will dictate what an apprentice in Canada makes!
(you being the apprentice). There is a starting point,from there it is up to you. Best of luck. 

PS: Luck does not follow those with all the answers. (THAT JUST PIS)SES PEOPLE OFF) Take the time -look,listen and learn. Those are the qualities that employers really want out of the rookies!!!:thumbup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

^well said Leland.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Guys I have a problem. WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GETTING PAID TO DO THIS? I'm going to have to have a sitdown with my boss.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> *I wouldn't call an apprentice a "tradesman"*. It's something that is earned.





electricnewf said:


> *If you don't have something nice to say, don't reply to any of my threads.* And I don't think you're in Canada either :no:
> 
> ...so pipe it.


He's not being mean to you. 
Give it a couple or a few years you'll know what he means.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

blueheels2 said:


> Guys I have a problem. WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GETTING PAID TO DO THIS? I'm going to have to have a sitdown with my boss.



OOPS! We thought you were away and not looking! 
Our Bad!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> Guys I have a problem. WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GETTING PAID TO DO THIS? I'm going to have to have a sitdown with my boss.


:laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> There's a good possibility that I can get my foot in the door as early as next week. The pay however is not that great - $12/hour. I'm hoping there's going to be overtime, otherwise I'll have to take a side job. The average wage for a first-year apprentice is generally the same around the country (except for Alberta) Could anyone from Canada shed some insight on this, and should I take this job?
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


1- Never pass on an opportunity.
2- This all depends on your personal financial responsibilities.
Do you have a family,Children,mortgage,other fixed MAJOR expenses.(car,bike,sno-machines,"toys" don't count)
3- We all do. BUT don't plan or live your life around it. OT is the bonus!
4- It is a Career,Profession,If you so choose to treat it as such.
It can be a 'Job',and a well paying one at that,The choice is yours.


Sorry,not too tired,Just thought I'ld pass on some useless wisdom.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

Pre-apprenticeship term 1 about 12.xx
Pre-apprenticeship term 2 about 14.xx, closer to 15 I believe
1st Term Apprentice $18.27 
2nd Term Apprentice $19.93
3rd Term Apprentice $21.59 
4th Term Apprentice $23.25 
5th Term Apprentice $24.91 
6th Term Apprentice $26.57 
7th Term Apprentice $28.23 
8th Term Apprentice $29.89 
Journeyman $33.21 

Not including benefits.

12 bucks an hour is pretty close if you have no experience and are fresh out of school. You're considered a pre-apprentice for your first year (two terms).


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

Ryan ~ what scale is that? I've never seen an apprenticeship breakdown like that? 2 "pre-apprenticeship terms" and 8 apprenticeship terms?

To the OP ~ 

What district/city/province are you working in? union/ non-union?? $12.00 an hour for a first year apprentice in rural/smaller market Ontario is a pretty decent wage. I would in fact go as far as saying that it is a far cry from being ****ty pay!


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

Thomps said:


> Ryan ~ what scale is that? I've never seen an apprenticeship breakdown like that? 2 "pre-apprenticeship terms" and 8 apprenticeship terms?


I got the breakdown from the IBEW, posted on their website.
http://www.ibew213.org/qs/page/1047/1041/-1 

Pre-apprenticeship wages were given to me from someone else. I can't find them posted on the web.

Two pre-apprenticeship terms are standard in BC. Ontario isn't part of the Red Seal program (I believe) so they might do things differently.


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

RyanB said:


> I got the breakdown from the IBEW, posted on their website.
> http://www.ibew213.org/qs/page/1047/1041/-1
> 
> Pre-apprenticeship wages were given to me from someone else. I can't find them posted on the web.
> ...


 
Yes, we are a Red Seal province. Is pre-apprenticeship standard for both union/non-union?? I don't know (but I don't think so) if all the locals here in Ontario participate in pre-apprenticeship programs. the MTCU here doesn't recognize non-union pre-apprenticeship programs, but there has been an effort to create one.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

I certainly understand your asking this question...having the desire to enter the trade and know ahead of time your earnings. Not that I can assist with your Canadian wages answer...but I've always loved this question! 

I once was sub-contracting work from another EC and running his crews and projects. There was one apprentice in particular who never failed to ask me this exact question - everytime he worked on a project for me. My answer would always follow along these lines:

It doesn't matter to me if you make more than I do. (He was a 3rd year apprentice and I held an EC license in OK and a Master's from a city in Texas.) As long as you are happy with the wages you agreed on with the person you made this arrangement, what does it matter who makes more? He could not believe that I was not concerned one way or another with how "little" he earned - nor who earned more. Too funny.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I always followed this line of thought when it came to my pay verses anothers pay:

The only pay rate I'm concerned about is MINE, because I need to live on my pay. Not on someones else's pay.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> If you don't have something nice to say, don't reply to any of my threads. And I don't think you're in Canada either :no:
> 
> ...so pipe it.


All I'm saying is don't expect to be paid well. You aren't a tradesman because you are an apprentice. You are just a guy that is working in a trade. You kinda sounded like all hardworking tradesman are underpaid-sure some are.


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dont let the rumours of Alberta fool you. If you live here and work in the city as a commercial electrician the Jman wage is $33 ($36 IBEW). If you are willing to work out of town for long periods of time you can make some really good money, however there is a tradeoff cause you will soon see how difficult it is with your wife/girlfriend


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

Thomps said:


> Is pre-apprenticeship standard for both union/non-union??


I think a formal pre-apprenticeship term is a union thing. I believe the plumbers have a pre-apprenticeship designation as well.

A friend is working in a non-union furniture shop and just became an apprentice cabinetmaker (joinery). He didn't go through any pre-apprenticeship program.

Pre-apprenticeship schools are common in BC. Lots of bigger companies won't hire you without going through some sort of pre-apprentice program. Four guys in my class worked part-time as helpers for electricians and still took a pre-apprenticeship class.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RyanB said:


> Pre-apprenticeship schools are common in BC. Lots of bigger companies won't hire you without going through some sort of pre-apprentice program. Four guys in my class worked part-time as helpers for electricians and still took a pre-apprenticeship class.


We don't have anything like that in the states other than vocational high schools. It sounds like a good way to weed out the hacks who might otherwise want to be in the trade. :laughing:


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

Peter D said:


> We don't have anything like that in the states other than vocational high schools. It sounds like a good way to weed out the hacks who might otherwise want to be in the trade. :laughing:


Some of the high schools now offer pre-apprenticeship training for students including work experience in the summer. The students graduate high school and can go directly into an apprenticeship.

Skilled trades are starting to make a bit of a comeback. I think people have realized that there is real value in the trades. When I was in high school the only option offered to you was university and then a job in a cubicle.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> 12 sounds about right, newfieboy!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

12 bucks an hour for a first year for non-union is about right...I would take it and see where it goes. If you are good, you can always ask for a raise. When I started I was making 9.00 an hour for the first year.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thomps said:


> Yes, we are a Red Seal province. Is pre-apprenticeship standard for both union/non-union?? I don't know (but I don't think so) if all the locals here in Ontario participate in pre-apprenticeship programs. the MTCU here doesn't recognize non-union pre-apprenticeship programs, but there has been an effort to create one.


local 105 does
40% pre apprentice up to 1 yr ( i believe)
40% of jm wage ( $36.40 about don't have a pay stub in sight ) to start @ 1 st term
then 50% 2nd term
60% 3rd term 
70% 4th
80% 5th
write c of q and 20% raise
Ps to OP don't whine about being harassed as an appr. when I started I was told I was lower then whale sperm shot onto the ocean floor
suck it up butter cup :thumbup:


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

Ryan ~ There are also pre-apprenticeship program here being offered through the local trade colleges, where the students are getting all of the trade schooling done up front, but they still haven't sorted out to deal with the in field training portion yet. And that is the real stumbling block of these programs, as they are currently being used. The MTCU and the colleges haven't agreed on how to get the students into the workforce, whether as co-op placements or having them registered/sponsored with the ministry, the college or having them classed the same way as an OYAP student. It comes down to a ratio issue again, sad to say.


Sparky ~ is the Pre-apprenticeship program that 105 uses a province wide program, or do only certain locals use it? does each local have to register with MTCU? I know that 353 had a pre-app program, but I thought it was specific to that local.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thomps said:


> Ryan ~ There are also pre-apprenticeship program here being offered through the local trade colleges, where the students are getting all of the trade schooling done up front, but they still haven't sorted out to deal with the in field training portion yet. And that is the real stumbling block of these programs, as they are currently being used. The MTCU and the colleges haven't agreed on how to get the students into the workforce, whether as co-op placements or having them registered/sponsored with the ministry, the college or having them classed the same way as an OYAP student. It comes down to a ratio issue again, sad to say.
> 
> 
> Sparky ~ is the Pre-apprenticeship program that 105 uses a province wide program, or do only certain locals use it? does each local have to register with MTCU? I know that 353 had a pre-app program, but I thought it was specific to that local.


Not certain had a kid start with us his first call out
It just started a few yrs back 
we hire on a hiring date I believe threw JAC Instead of starting by soliciting your own work. Unlike when I started 20 yrs ago I got a job with Guild, went to the hall with letter of intent to hire and they signed me up did ap test and then went to work.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> If you don't have something nice to say, don't reply to any of my threads. And I don't think you're in Canada either :no:
> 
> ...so pipe it.


Boy aren't a treat! You're starting out, and you come here being mouthy to me? Perhaps you should remain kissing the cod. First year for you would be 6"GRC in a ditch (and make sure to pay you only $12.00 an hour till you show "more promise") to taper that attitude a bit. 

You never get a second chance to make a first impression. You show up on a project with that attitude, and I would go out of my way to make your job the worst of the worst. I've had a lot of good apprentices, and none sounded like you. Tell you what - you'll have a rough go if you keep that chip on your shoulder, it's going to be a rough apprenticeship for you. Your still wet behind the ears, bout the time your sitting for your JW test, I'll be pulling my retirement papers!:thumbup:

By the way, I'm not in Canada, but have been treated pretty good everytime I've passed through. Please keep your attitude somewhere east of Quebec, would hate to have your attiude out in NWT.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

12 bucks an hour sounds ok. Are you in Quebec ? (Don't they pay an extra franc an hour for that ?)


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Ha HaH! That last one had me wiping a tear from the corner of my eye!

Listen here dude, in some po-dunk town in Canada, you are lucky to be getting a buck above minimum wage to start out. There are men waiting in line to have your job, don't think you are entitled to anything other than swat to the side of your head with the bossman's pimp hand.

Keep your head down and your nose to the grindstone for the next ten-years, by then you'll have enough soup in your sacks to call yourself of craftsman.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Ha HaH! That last one had me wiping a tear from the corner of my eye!
> 
> Listen here dude, in some po-dunk town in Canada, you are lucky to be getting a buck above minimum wage to start out. There are men waiting in line to have your job, don't think you are entitled to anything other than swat to the side of your head with the bossman's pimp hand.
> 
> Keep your head down and your nose to the grindstone for the next ten-years, by then you'll have enough soup in your sacks to call yourself of craftsman.


where is Po-Dunk? Is that up north?:blink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Ha HaH! That last one had me wiping a tear from the corner of my eye!
> 
> Listen here dude, in some po-dunk town in Canada, you are lucky to be getting a buck above minimum wage to start out. There are men waiting in line to have your job, don't think you are entitled to anything other than swat to the side of your head with the bossman's pimp hand.
> 
> Keep your head down and your nose to the grindstone for the next ten-years, by then you'll have enough soup in your sacks to call yourself of craftsman.


Besides Portland, the whole of Oregon is po-dunk.
:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Listen here dude, in some po-dunk town in Canada, you are lucky to be getting a buck above minimum wage to start out. There are men waiting in line to have your job, don't think you are entitled to anything other than swat to the side of your head with the bossman's pimp hand.


Totally agree. $12 is a good start for you. You are entitled to NOTHING unless you earn it, and to become a tradesman, like Nola said, you have to earn it, then you will get your payday. School of hard knocks..if it's too tough, go to university and learn the white collar thing.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

starting at 12 is good. most around here will only start at 10 and thats after you gone to schooling. i had one contractor offer me 9 after schooling!


----------

